# 240 tail light conversoin



## Nissan_Silvia (Apr 2, 2003)

Will a back s15 conversion look good on a 95 240?

has anyone done it ? is their pix i can see if any had done it b4?

any opinion is good

OH is aem v2 intake good for the s14 motor? 
i heard that adds 15 hp tested on a dx honda civic 
shockin eeh haha

well thanks for reading


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

A rear s15 conversion will involve a lot of metal cutting and fibreglass shaping. Expensive.
Generally you start with an s15 and put an s14 front on it - even these are super rare.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

might as well get a grand am back cuz they look kindof alike


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

thats a very disturbing comment


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its tru... anyone else think so?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I dont even know what it is...


----------



## thalegend (Aug 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *might as well get a grand am back cuz they look kindof alike  *


 Although very disturbing... its very true.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> *I dont even know what it is... *


it's a car from pontiac


----------



## nismo_whiteboi (Feb 5, 2003)

it is true... they look similar


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

see


----------



## thalegend (Aug 1, 2003)

Are there any pics of S14 with S15 taillights???? Please post Pics.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

There may be but the car will be an S15 with an S14 front. Not an s14 with an s15 rear.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Joel said:


> *There may be but the car will be an S15 with an S14 front. Not an s14 with an s15 rear. *


 So confused


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Mr Robert Chen of www.ProjectSilvia.com has a white S14 with the S15 rear. looks good. he's still got the S14 front on it though. says it's his favorite


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

azRPS13 said:


> * So confused  *


i think joel means that most people (overseas) use the S15 and put S14 fronts on them. whereas, people in the US would put S15 rears on S14s.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *Mr Robert Chen of www.ProjectSilvia.com has a white S14 with the S15 rear. looks good. he's still got the S14 front on it though. says it's his favorite  *


 there's no pic of the back..


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *there's no pic of the back..  *


aww shit.. you're right... ok i go find...

but for everyone to see, a couple pics of one of his meets here in the dallas area. so nice... 

Page 1 - he owns the white Z with the hood up in the 3rd and 4th pic. That white S14 in the 5th pic is his...









Page 2 - that's him in the first pic in the orange shirt. That's me in the blue shirt drooling over the motor in the 4th pic along with a few of the other DNE members.

Page 3 - DNE showin some luv in the 2nd pic. And boy talk about some nice project 240's...  There are three SR's that were there at the bottom.

Page 4 - just a few more 240's

that was an awesome meet. need to go to another...

i return to my search of a pic of robert's ass.... i mean his car's ass.... sorry... haha


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Who painted their 240 with black fencepaint?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Joel said:


> *Who painted their 240 with black fencepaint? *


which one?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

*DDRROOOOOOLLL* z33.. *sigh* and then *DDRROOOOOLLL* once again..


----------



## gold240 (Dec 3, 2002)

i have pics of an S14 (USDM) with the S15 front AND rear on the back. Saw it at a car show last year in sacramento. How do i know its the S14??? Left hand drive my friends, left hand drive. I got pics at home on my computer. Ill post them later if you wanna see.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

umm.. it could be a s15 w/ a LHD conversion. post pix so i can make fun of u  jkjk


----------

